# uptime des servers ausgeben (Linux System)



## Friesi (26. Juli 2002)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist die "uptime" eines Linux Servers auf einer PHP Seite anzuzeigen!

der Befehl in linux ist ja "uptime" =)
vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen?!


----------



## melmager (26. Juli 2002)

versuchs mal mit system("uptime");


----------



## Sebat (7. Dezember 2003)

und wie bekomme ich jetzt vernünftig die Tage, Stunden und Minuten da raus?


----------



## JohannesR (7. Dezember 2003)

Das ist doch ein Witz, oder? 

```
jr@marvin:~> uptime
 17:01:34 up  7:01,  2 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.13, 0.60
```

Die erste Zahlenkette (17:01:34) ist die Zeit, HH:MM:SS - Das kannst du dann doch wohl selber, oder?


----------



## Sebat (7. Dezember 2003)

ne kein witz...

[Sebat@Metatron Sebat]$ uptime
  5:36pm  up *1 day,  5:16* ,  3 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.00

ich will ja den dickgedruckten bereich haben

und zwar in dem Format:
1 day(s), 5 hours, 16 minutes

und das geht besser wen ich _cat /proc/uptime_ 


btw. ich habe es geschafft!


----------



## Friesi (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebat _
> *ne kein witz...
> 
> [Sebat@Metatron Sebat]$ uptime
> ...



WIe hast du es denn geschaft? 
Kannst du mir wohl mal den Code geben?!

Thx


----------



## Devil Noxx (9. Februar 2004)

Für die faulen unter uns , habe hier eine nette Klasse gefunden die folgendes ausliest:

System uptime	
Kernel Version	
Average CPU-Load and CPU-information	
Number of current logged in users	
Hostname and IP	
List of PCI-, SCSI- and IDE-devices	
Memory statistic	
List of mountpoints (including free space, filesytem-type, etc.)	
Hardware Sensors (temperature, fan-speed, power-supply, etc.)	
List of processes (ordered by CPU-usage)	
List of network devices inclusive counters

Zu bekommen unter: http://www.php-tools.de/site.php?file=patSysinfo/overview.xml

Diese Klasse liest alle Informationen aus dem Verzeichnis /proc/ aus (was bedeutet, dass dies nur unter Linux systemen läuft)


----------



## Celu (10. Februar 2004)

```
<?php

$foo = exec('cat /proc/uptime');
preg_match("/(.*) (.*)/",$foo, $matches);
$sec = round($matches[1]); // Uptime in Sekunden

?>
```

so bekommst Du die Uptime in Sekunden.
Umrechen überlass ich dir   

Gruß Celu


----------

